# which language



## meetme (Aug 12, 2004)

hi
i am a 3 yr engg student n have learnt c n c++ so far [n cobol !!!]
i am thinking of joining a private class since i have time the next 2 months 
i have thought of
1]java
2]vc++
3].net
4]c#

considering my prev backgrnd 
1]which language ll suit me
2]r any of these lang possible simply by reading books[for a avg person]
3]what is in demand in market rt now
4]i ll be soon doing some project for my final year[topic not yet decided] so what might help me
:smile:


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Depends...*

It really depends on what you want to do with ur education. You are going to want to learn something cross platform(Ex out VC++). .net would suit the need for network programmers. Same with c#, but Java is something you could learn easily by a book. So i would say go to the libary and checkout books on C# and .Net and see which you think is better.


----------



## meetme (Aug 12, 2004)

*hi*

thanks for replying
i ll try n check some books on vc++,.net
can u tell me any link where i can get the products ,n requirement of some good IT companies[ibm,infosys,pspl,tcs etc] i need to plan my career n 
----
project as per that 
i dont wnt to get into doing things which i wont be really confortable with so its good planning beforehand 
:wave:


----------

